# Myoplex vs. Met-Rx



## HickeyNC (Apr 26, 2001)

Hey everyone, I just purchased a 5 pack of MetRx MRP from GNC (usually but online but it was on sale and I figured I would try it out.) Anyway, I am drinking one right now (Extreme Chocolate) and the taste was pretty good, but I was wondering what you all though about it. I.e. nutritional value, Protein content, Carb content, fat, over all product ingredients of the product. I compared it to Myoplex and they were very close with a few exceptions. I would really appreciate your opinions, input, or personal experiences with them. 

Thanks,


------------------
HickeyNC

You get what you put in.


----------



## crankytexan (Apr 26, 2001)

What is the protein content from both of them?

------------------
Everyday is a good day, when you are not six feet under.


----------



## IRON PIMPER (Apr 26, 2001)

ANY BODY TRIED THE VANILLA FLAVORED MET-RX. IS THAT ANY GOOD. THIS 1 GUY AT THE GYM, SAID HE MIXES VANILLA MET-RX WITH ORANGE JUICE AND HE SAID ITS  GOOD.


----------



## HickeyNC (Apr 27, 2001)

Met-Rx 38g of protein 
Myoplex 42g of protein

------------------
HickeyNC

You get what you put in.


----------



## Bench_It (Apr 27, 2001)

They are actually about the same, the Myo just has a larger physical serving (pouch). I like the Met-Rx. You can use the vanilla and throw in a banana, or strawberries, or peaches, same with the chocolate, try it with Mystic drinks, or something similar. They are a ton of things you can do with them to change the taste. I mix mine with skim milk, few more carbs but I think it tastes better. And you get a few more grams of protein. 

------------------
Shut Up and LIFT!!


----------

